# Proyecto: Sumador decimales



## nanarose (Sep 26, 2006)

Buenas noches... 

Deseo solicitar ayuda sobre el siguiente proyecto: 

El tema es: sumador de dos números decimales de un dígito cada uno. 

Descripción: Se hace el proyecto en protoboard, haciendo uso de las compuertas que se requieran, codificadores, decodificadores y display. Se debe ingresar dos números decimales, cada uno en un codificador de decimal a BCD (que no sé qué número es), luego hace la suma binaria de estos dos asegurándose que la salida no va a ser un BCD erróneo y muestra la suma en un display de 7 posiciones. 

Qué se busca demostrar: Simplemente se busca hacer la suma de dos números decimales para mostrar el resultado en un display. 

Nivel conocimientos: Hasta ahora empiezo a trabajar con circuitos, en extremo principiante  

Nivel académico: Estudiante ingeniería 

Nota: Primero estoy construyendo el circuito en el programa Circuit Maker, si alguien lo conoce y me puede ayudar puedo enviar lo que he adelantado hasta el momento. 

AYUDA SOBRE: 
1. Para empezar: Cuál es el número del codificador que me convierte decimal en BCD para entrar los datos? Leí algo sobre el 74417 pero no estoy muy segura. 

2. Ayuda en todo lo que puedan

Espero respuesta, gracias...

Att, 

DIANA.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola, su proyecto no es difícil pero si va a ser laborioso le dejo unos links que espero le sean de ayuda.

Para ingresar el número puede usar dipswitch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dip_switch

O un teclado matricial
http://ar.geocities.com/valdezda/microcontroladores/teclmatricial.htm

Después el codificador de decimal a BCD puede usar un 74147
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/27380/TI/SN74147N.html


Para la suma revise estos links
http://www.itlp.edu.mx/publica/tutoriales/sistdigitales/tem3_1_.htm
http://www.unicrom.com/dig_suma_binaria.asp

Para mostrar va a ocupar un display y un deco, dependiendo del display que use ánodo o cátodo común, puede usar un 7447 o un 7448.

Saludos


----------



## nanarose (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, el material que me sugeriste está bastante completo...

Ahora, tengo otra pregunta... En el proyecto debo asegurarme que la salida BCD cuando he hecho la suma no pase de 9, es decir, máximo debe llegar hasta 1001. Eso, tengo entendido, se hace con otro circuito evaluador que permite insertar algo que se llama "exceso a 6", es decir, que cuando la suma me generó como último acarreo un 1 yo éste lo convierto en el 6 decimal, es decir en 0110 y esto lo sumo al resultado anterior de la suma (sin el acarreo final). He visto algunos circuitos que hacen esto, pero no entiendo cómo evalúo si el último acarreo es 1 o es 0... Tienes alguna idea?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola, lo puedes evaluar con un arreglo de compuertas 

Saludos


----------



## nanarose (Sep 27, 2006)

Algo así... como la imagen? 

No entiendo en qué momento están evaluando si el acarreo es 1 ó 0.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 27, 2006)

nanarose dijo:
			
		

> Algo así... como la imagen?
> 
> No entiendo en qué momento están evaluando si el acarreo es 1 ó 0.




Lo más sencillo será detectar el acarreo desde el sumador, lo que si no le entiendo es lo de sumarlo en exceso 6, la verdad es que desconosco ese código pero imagino que debe ser similar al exceso 3, cuál es la finalidad de ponerlo en exceso 6???

Saludos y moveré este tema a la sección de digitales


----------



## nanarose (Sep 27, 2006)

En realidad no importa si es en exceso a 6 o en exceso a tres... El problema que tengo es: cómo detecto el acarreo desde el sumador? Disculpa la insistencia, pero soy en extremo principante en estas cuestiones...

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 27, 2006)

nanarose dijo:
			
		

> En realidad no importa si es en exceso a 6 o en exceso a tres... El problema que tengo es: cómo detecto el acarreo desde el sumador? Disculpa la insistencia, pero soy en extremo principante en estas cuestiones...
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



No hay problema para eso estamos, cuando hay acarreo, la salida Carry se pone en nivel alto y ya de ahí hace lo que usted quiera como mandar ese 1 a otro sumador habilitar el deco si lo detecta desde aquí no ocupará compuertas ni nada.


Saludos


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 13, 2007)

les mando el sumador con diplays


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 14, 2007)

ahora le amplificadore al sumador hasta 198 este si funciona pero el interruptor suma\resta no funciona solo usen en suma esta explicado en el circuit maker como funciona


----------



## jockerdj (Sep 9, 2008)

muchisimas gracias! eres un master me salvaste la vida! en verdad muchas gracias! andaba buscando este tema!


----------



## sdk (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola, quiero hacer algo similar a lo que dicen en este foro, si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria.
La idea es hacer un sumador que me cuente hasta 999, y poderlo llevar a 3 display en formato bcd.
Como es un sumador hasta 999, necesito 10 bits, y al igual voy a tener 10 salidas de los sumadores que va a ser el resultado de la suma, y este resultado en binario (de 10 bits) llevarlo a 3 displays, y que me salga en formato bcd. No se como hacer para que este resultado de 10 bits me salga en formato bcd.
Existen sumadores que sumen en bcd?


----------



## zaiz (Oct 22, 2008)

nanarose dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Cuál es el número del codificador que me convierte decimal en BCD para entrar los datos? Leí algo sobre el 74417 pero no estoy muy segura.
> .



Es el 74147


----------

